# Fresh off the Boat



## Jamesrhodey (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello Sailnet.com, I'm James Rhodey (yeah, just like that guy in Iron Man)

I recently got a sailboat that I really want to use and take out into the sea but I'm reall hesitant because I have very little clue as to how to maintain and operate such a magnificent ship. 

My reason for joining is to learn more about sailboats and how to become a better owner.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to SN, so how about some info on your boat?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

WELCOME,

Where you are located means a lot too. If you are somewhere that is not freezing. Then take lessons, and withing 15 to 20 hours you will be sailing effeciently, and safely. Lessons will also keep you away from starting with bad habits.........*i2f*


----------

